
Birds and Frogs (2009) [pdf] - chaitanyav
http://www.ams.org/journals/notices/200902/rtx090200212p.pdf
======
ciot1CDM
This is an article by Freeman Dyson from the Feb 2009 issue of Notices of the
AMS. He explains the necessity of both birds, those that explore in breadth,
and frogs, those that explore in depth.

